# Logitech z906 am Pc



## akeem9619 (10. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute, ich habe schon überall gefragt aber keine richtigen Antworten bekommen... Nun hoffe ich hier auf Hilfe. Ich habe mir die Logitech z906 geholt und wollte sie an meine XonarDX|7.1 anschließen. Laut Anleitung geht dies auch jedoch sind auf der Soundkarte 6Klinkenbuchsen und die z906 hat lediglich 3 orange, schwarz, grün. Auf der Soundkarte ist es nicht mit Farbe angezeigt sondern stehen dort die Boxen sprich rear left, rear right, center und und und. Jetzt muss ich nur wissen welche Farbe für welche Buchse steht. 
Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## ASD_588 (10. Januar 2015)

Kuk dir doch mal die blende im hellen lich doch mal genau an.


----------



## marvinj (10. Januar 2015)

Oh man,
also grün ist Front, Orange ist Center und Sub und Schwarz ist Rear. Mic und der für 7.1, dessen Name mir grade entfallen ist, bleiben demnach frei. du brauchst also für 5.1 nur 3 Klinestecker in deine Soundkarte zu stecken


----------



## akeem9619 (11. Januar 2015)

Also ich habe hier mal ein Bild von meinem Xonar Controll Center hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen wie ich das einstellen muss damit ich 5.1 habe...
Und muss ich noch etwas bei Windows selbst einstellen oder regelt das die Soundkarte?

Zu dem ist es so, ich kann Musik hören und so einen Kram aber wenn ich wie auf dem Bild diesen Tontest mache kommt aus keiner Box ein Geräusch und bei 5.1 Test auf Youtube von THX kommen ja immer so nur linker Sprecher dann Center dann Rechter und so weiter. Bei mir ist das so dass immer wenn jetzt zum Beispiel aus dem Linken nur was kommen soll aus dem Linken und dem Center ein Ton kommt so ist es auch mit dem rechten und wenn es um die hinteren Lautsprecher geht dann kommt nur aus den vorderen ein Ton. Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich falsch mache. Helft mir !  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqVCPE8_ntE hier der Test.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (11. Januar 2015)

Youtube unterstützt kein 5.1.


----------



## akeem9619 (12. Januar 2015)

Könnte mir jemand trotzdem sagen wie ich das einstellen muss also den Treiber? 
Und wo bekomme ich denn Testaudios 5.1 her? Muss ja irgendwie gehen oder? Und brauche ich dann noch einen Player der 5.1 unterstützt? VLC eher nicht oder? Habe noch DivX Player 10


----------



## norse (12. Januar 2015)

Na sieht doch ganz gut aus, jetzt musst nur noch im Treiber mal auf den "Play"button drücken und du solltest aus jedem Lautsprecher etwas hören. Und wenn du dann noch 5.1 Material hast kannst du auch 5.1 wiedergeben.
Wenn du das passende Material hast kann VLC auch 5.1 ausgeben  - wie z.B. ne DVD / BluRay


----------



## akeem9619 (13. Januar 2015)

Jaaa aber wenn ich auf den Lautsprecher drücke, kommt kein Ton raus :o


----------



## ASD_588 (13. Januar 2015)

Du must schon den regler auf der rechten seite etwas hoch drehen den der steht auf 0 und das bedeuted das kein ton kommen kann zumindest hab ich den fehler bei der DG gemacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## akeem9619 (14. Januar 2015)

Regler habe ich hoch gedreht und dann noch mal probiert aber wieder kommt kein Ton...


----------



## marvinj (14. Januar 2015)

Dann haste wohl falsch verkabelt. Kannst auch in Windows Testtöne abspielen, der treiber ist ja wohl kinderleicht zu verstehen xD


----------



## norse (14. Januar 2015)

Stromkabel an der Soundkarte drann? fällt mir gerade so ein, ich habs letztes mal acuh vergessen gehabt und das glecihe Problem gehabt


----------



## ASD_588 (14. Januar 2015)

> Regler habe ich hoch gedreht und dann noch mal probiert aber wieder kommt kein Ton...



OK

hast du noch eine andere anlage bzw kopfhörer zum testen?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2015)

Ist denn die Xonar auch überhaupt als Hauptkarte aktiv? Nachher ist nur der Onboardsound noch aktiv. Geh auf Systemsteuerung, Sound&Hardware, Sound => in dem Fenster bei Wiedergabe musst du vlt per Rechtsklick auf die Xonar diese erst als Stdnardgerät / Standardkommunikationsgerät aktivieren.


----------



## akeem9619 (15. Januar 2015)

Ich habe mal den Stromstecker der Karte abgezogen um zu gucken ob da überhaupt Strom rauf läuft und wenn ich das Kabel abmache kommt da alles richtig verzehrt und kaum Bass, also war Strom immer drauf, ich habe als Standartgerät die Xonar gewählt und übernommen also da liegt das Problem auch nicht und angeschlossen ist auch alles richtig. Hat jemand vielleicht  so einen THX 5.1 Soundtester der jede einzelne Box anspricht und kann hier den Link zum downloaden posten...? Über Youtube gehen diese Tests ja nicht und ich habe nur Tests von diesen Filmvorspann gefunden aber die sprechen ja nicht nach einander die verschiedene Boxen an.


Vielleicht habe ich doch alles richtig angeschlossen und eingestellt?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2015)

Also, kommt denn nun ÜBERHAUPT was aus den Boxen, oder gar nix? ^^


----------



## akeem9619 (15. Januar 2015)

Wie oben was steht, kommt Ton raus haha


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2015)

Wenn Du einfach nur ne MP3 abspielst: wo kommen dann überall Töne raus? 

Und teste doch mal, wie das ist, wenn Du die Boxen absteckst und beim Haupteingang mal einen normalen Kopfhörer dranmachst.


----------



## akeem9619 (15. Januar 2015)

Also wenn ich eine ganz normale MP3 abspiele kommen aus allen Boxen Musik raus aus den Front und Center klare Klänge (Melodie, Stimme) und von den hinteren kommt meistens nur die Melodie und die dann ein bisschen verschwommen, genauso ist es wenn ich Videos auf Youtube gucke.

Habe jetzt mal Mark Forster Flash mich abgespielt als MP3 und da genau das selbe, nur kommt hier dann aus den hinteren Melodie und der Refrain und aus den vorderen halt ganz normal Melodie und Text inkl. Refrain


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2015)

Okay, und du willst es nun gleichmäßig haben, oder willst Du nur die vorderen Boxen + Sub haben? 

Es ist halt ne Einstellungssache, aber da ich kein 5.1Set hab, kann ich das nicht genauer sagen. Entweder du musst in der Playersoftware mal schauen, ob du da zwischen Stereo und Surround was ändern kannst und ob es so was wie einen "Upmix" gibt - der würde alles auf die Boxen verteilen. Oder aber du musst genau das in der Xonar-Software einstellen. Und auch am Z906 mal schauen, ob dort nicht was falsch eingestellt ist.


----------



## akeem9619 (17. Januar 2015)

Ich will 5.1 Sound haben also sprich erstmal testen mit einem 5.1 Soundtest ob alles richtig angeschlossen ist und dann halt wenn 5.1 verfügbar bei Spielen zum Beispiel Battlefield 4 oder so mit 5.1 spielen. 
Hat denn keiner hier eine Xonar? Kann doch nicht sein


----------



## soth (18. Januar 2015)

Fazit: Aus allen deinen Lautsprecher kommt ein Ton. Nun möchtest du aus irgendeinem unerfindlichen Grund mit Testtönen testen, anstatt einfach mal zu Spielen oder einen Film reinzuwerfen.
Nun gut, da aus allen Lautsprechern Ton kommt muss der Surroundtest funktionieren. Alternativ findet man innerhalb 2 Sekunden 5.1 Testsignale bei google.


----------



## akeem9619 (18. Januar 2015)

Dann wäre es lieb wenn jemand hier einen Downloadlink von Testignalen postet, da ich keine finde.


----------



## XyZaaH (18. Januar 2015)

Wenn du richtig suchst, dann findest du schon was.


----------



## soth (18. Januar 2015)

3ter und 4ter Treffer bei google:
https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#safe=off&q=5.1+testsignal

Dieses Mal hat es mich eine Sekunde gekostet.


----------



## akeem9619 (18. Januar 2015)

Also ich habe jetzt mal diese Tests ausprobiert und wenn es heißt Right Sourround kommt aus der vorderen Box der Ton und nicht aus der hinteren. Vorne läuft alles super Left right und Center laufen alle normal. Nur hinten halt nicht. Wie gesagt es heißt  Sourround right und der Ton kommt von vorne und nicht von hinten genauso mit left sourround.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2015)

Und Windows sowie in den Asus-Treibern hast du aber auch wirklich 5.1 eingestellt?


----------



## akeem9619 (18. Januar 2015)

So habe ich es eingestellt. Im Internet stand, dass bei Vollspecktrum keine Häkchen sein dürfen. Ich gucke nochmal wie es jetzt am Pc angeschlossen werden muss. Ich habe hinten ja 5 Löcher aber nur 3 Kabel.


----------



## akeem9619 (18. Januar 2015)

Und vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja sagen wo diese 3 Kabel reinmüssen. Habe ein dreifach Stecker, Orange, Grün und Schwarz.
Habe schon in den Anleitungen geguckt aber dazu steht nicht viel.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2015)

Das an der Xonar ist für 7.1 gekennzeichnet - du musst für 5.1 einrichten, also an sich nur Side freilassen. Und welcher Anschluss beim z906 für Front, Rear und Cub/Center da ist, musst du dann bei dessen Anleitung nachsehen, falls es nicht dransteht (vlt. wird das nur verdeckt auf Deinem Bild). Meistens ist grün für Front, Schwarz für Sub/Center. Ansonsten ist die Decoder-Box aber offenbar korrekt eingestellt. 

Bei den Lautsprechern hast Du aber genau drauf geachtet, dass die an den korrekten Anschlüssen dran sind?


----------



## akeem9619 (18. Januar 2015)

Ja habe nochmal das interne Testprogramm überprüft von der Anlage und da ist alles richtig angeschlossen, auf der Anleitung wird nichts verdeckt, es ist wirklich so dunkel also nur in schwarz weiß gekennzeichnet. Ich schließe es mal so an wie du gesagt hast. Danke, melde mich gleich nochmal


----------

